# Asus Strix



## Mathmodding (Mar 6, 2015)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
Motherboard: ASUS Maximus VII Formula
CPU: I7 4790K
Ram: Kit 16GB (4x4gb) HyperX best 2400mhz cas11
Graphics Card: SLI ASUS GTX970 Strix OC 4go
Power supply: Seasonic Platinum 1200w
Ventilation: Full Noctua NF-F12 PWM PPC
SSD: RAID0 of HyperX 3K 120gb 
Watercooling: 
Waterblock CPU: EK Supremacy EVO
Waterblock GPU: EK-FC970 GTX Strix - Nickel + backplate
Radiator: 2 EKWB 360 PE
res: 1x EK X3-250
pomp: D5+top acetal EK

*Mods:*
Full scratch build
Use real carbone tube for watercooling
Use Epoxy paint 
Full work homemade
Work on waterblock homemade


----------



## Animalpak (Mar 6, 2015)

Outstanding ! But i see ROG allows only this type of modding in their showrooms. Love the carbon tubing.


----------



## msamelis (Mar 6, 2015)

This is just amazing, I love the engraving/carbon look on the outside of the case (and on the IO shield or is that a ROG thingy?), the reversed motherboard, the subtle general looks without any LEDs.

Just epic really.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 6, 2015)

Won't run without wiring


----------



## Mathmodding (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks all, my Scracth Asus Strix has been nominated for the MOMT of *BIT TECH FORUM*, if you would like to help, please vote for "Asus Strix" Scracth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=282062

Thanks


----------



## DZZRtt (Mar 10, 2015)

Superb. Amazing build, man. Tubing looks so delicious . That Stirx logos on the VGA did you engrave them?


----------



## Mathmodding (Mar 12, 2015)

DZZRtt said:


> Superb. Amazing build, man. Tubing looks so delicious . That Stirx logos on the VGA did you engrave them?


Big thanks
No, it is the waterblock EKWB of origin that are engraved with the logo Strix


----------



## PcEffect3 (Apr 10, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> Won't run without wiring



 I can't believe I missed that. I kept thinking this case looks so clean. Good eye


----------



## organismIX (Nov 28, 2015)

you sent gift line strix for me Plz


----------

